# Pro 3



## T-Specracer753 (Mar 2, 2005)

is the pro 3 any good really good deal 75 dollars NIB with 3000 ultra metal trinity matched


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Prety Cheap And Parts Are Still Available, If Its New In Box Scoop It Up


----------

